# New Kadee coupler sets for sale



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

HERE


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry, are these for the 1:20.3 cars?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

They're the #1 scale size, the modern "Type E" profile that looks more realistic than their original version. They're small for 1:20.3 unless you're modeling a prototype that uses a 3/4-size knuckle (as I am.) If I wasn't converting over to the Accucraft 1:32 couplers for that purpose, I'd sure be tempted. 

Later, 

K


----------

